# Turbo twist 3x emergency question



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Does anyone know the o-ring specs for a turbotwist 3x?
Mine didn't come with the main one (my mistake for not checking when I bought it) and after 6 months of use it has decided to start leaking. spraying is a better word for it, 20-25G over night.
No one on the lower island carries the gasket kit so I'm hoping to find the right size or an alternative at a hardware store.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I was able to find an O-ring at a automatic transmishion shop

They let me sort through the open leftover gasget sets


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

mikebike said:


> I was able to find an O-ring at a automatic transmishion shop
> 
> They let me sort through the open leftover gasget sets


Didn't even think of an auto parts store. Thanks for the idea. Supposed to replace the brakes on my wife's car tomorrow. So hopefully kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Check online at J&L.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Daryl said:


> Check online at J&L.


LOL... Yeah J&L carries the gasket kit but they are on the mainland and that's not of immediate help, not to mention the 2.5x cost after tax and shipping. For now I have bypassed the UV filter.
Hopefully I will be able to find an appropriately sized O-ring at the auto supply house tomorrow, otherwise I will have to wait until I need enough to make the shipping from J&L worthwhile.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Either and auto-supply store or an industrial supply should have the O ring. Industrial suppliers likely have a full assortment of O rings from tiny to huge.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

*Update*

So I went to the local Lordco to pick up the parts needed to fix my wife's car. 
Just inside the doors was a display unit of O-rings. I swear I heard the hallelujah choir as a beam of brilliant light highlighted it. :bigsmile:
Okay it was actually a radio playing Motley Crue's "girls girls girls" and the light was sun reflecting off a truck bumper, but it had the same effect on me. 

Imagine my horror as I stand before this wondrous display as I realize I left my measurements on a slip of paper at home.

So I bought every one that looked to be the right size. Cost me just under $6, and 3 of the 5 that I bought fit with a bit of work.
So far no leaking and if there is at least I have a few extras that I can try.


----------

